# How can I tell if a Pilot G2 will fit pen "X"



## christopher_2 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am very new to pen turning and would like to get some pen kits that will fit a *Pilot G2 Roller ball Refill, this one to be exact. *How do I look at a page of pen kits and know what refill it takes?
*
http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/Pilot_G2_Gel_Roller_Ball_Refill.html
*


----------



## navycop (Dec 30, 2012)

This might help.
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/refill_size_comparison_guide.pdf


----------



## Lenny (Dec 30, 2012)

Should fit most if not all components that use a rollerball.


----------



## christopher_2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great resources should get me in the ballpark.



navycop said:


> This might help.
> http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/refill_size_comparison_guide.pdf


----------



## christopher_2 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Parker Style Gel Ink Refill Black 4-Piece 

*Looking at the Woodcraft website this is in the wall street II, I know it is not a compatiblerefill to the G2*.


*


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2012)

The G2 is a rollerball refill, the Wall Street II is a ballpoint.

No, they are NOT compatible replacements.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 31, 2012)

christopher_2 said:


> *Parker Style Gel Ink Refill Black 4-Piece
> 
> *Looking at the Woodcraft website this is in the wall street II, I know it is not a compatiblerefill to the G2*.
> 
> ...



These refills will fit the Wall Street II AND if you choose to use these Pilot Parker Style refills they will work in many of the Dayacom roller ball sets simply by slightly stretching the spring. They work nicely for the rollerball customers that prefer gel ink.

FWIW: The Staples here sells the Pilot Brand Parker style gel refills here @ 10 for $5.99.


----------



## christopher_2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Flat Top American™ Rollerball Pen Snap Cap Introductory Kit Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

Found these today looking for something else


----------



## christopher_2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Streamline Round Top™ Fountain Pen and Rollerball Screw Cap (Platinum) Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

Found these today looking for something else


----------



## christopher_2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Churchill™ Rollerball Gold Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

Found these today looking for something else


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 1, 2013)

If you are selling your pens, be careful about "substituting" refills that were not made for a given pen.  

Your customer can easily perceive you as "less than knowledgeable" (stupid) if you sell pens and don't know the difference between a Parker ballpoint and a rollerball.

CAN these work?  Sure.
IF you MAKE them work, be sure to explain to the customer WHY you think this was a good idea and that you REALIZE it is NOT the pen the refill was made for.

Andy has done much research and can "sell" the concept.  

But MY immediate reaction (as many customers will be) is WHY do I want a rollerball pen with a ballpoint refill???  That is stepping BACKWARDS.
Gel ink was developed as a way to make a ballpoint write NEARLY AS NICE as a rollerball.  

FWIW,
Ed


----------

